# Texas Caviar Time



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks good it reminds me of something I made on New Year’s day once when I was eating black eyed pea’s for good luck and instead of plain ol black eyed pea’s I made a variation of that. It looks super healthy. You may have been the one who suggested that to me a long time ago.

Some homemade rolls would go well with that.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

******* caviar.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

What is it? Whats in it?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> What is it? Whats in it?


 I'll do my best on this.


1 can Rotel , don't drain --1 can black eyed peas, drain - 1 can black beans, drain -- 1 can hominy, drain -- 1 can sweet corn, drain.

Paul Newman dressing, about a cup or Wishbone Italian is good too.


sugar,-- about 1/4 c
vinegar--about 1/2 c
salt -- about 1 tsp
1 bell pepper - maybe you prefer red bell
1/2 onion 

Chips- you choose flavor


I don't make this because she is constantly tasting - adding this or that - and i don't do any cooking without a recipe to follow exactly and even then i can screw it up sometimes.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

J. V. said:


> What is it? Whats in it?


Alternate recipe;

Go to Lowes Food, they sell it in the deli.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'll do my best on this.
> 
> 
> 1 can Rotel , don't drain --1 can black eyed peas, drain - 1 can black beans, drain -- 1 can hominy, drain -- 1 can sweet corn, drain.
> ...



You buy oil & vinegar dressing pre-made? :surprise::wink2:
I didn't know they have Food Wikis - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_caviar


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There's been a Texas Caviar recipe change in the amount of vinegar at SandburRanch. 1/2 c changed to about 30 ml.:wink2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

How did I miss this thread when it started? lain:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> There's been a Texas Caviar recipe change in the amount of vinegar at SandburRanch. 1/2 c changed to about 30 ml.:wink2:



I'm confused SS. You have the vinegar in the dressing and the extra vinegar?


I think it's great that you like your wife's cooking so much, you put it on here!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I'm confused SS. You have the vinegar in the dressing and the extra vinegar?
> 
> 
> I think it's great that you like your wife's cooking so much, you put it on here!


 It seems as if all dressings don't have the same amount of vinegar so vinegar got cut back severely but can be added to taste easier than removing vinegar. Also the Paul Newman dressing seemed to be too oily for my taste palate so it's out in favor of Italian. I know, picky, picky, but i don't need oily lips. That's one dish that can be played with and never really screw it up.


Edit: Edit:


----------

